# Woohoo!



## empericalbeauty (Oct 18, 2006)

Today is chris and I's 6 months anniversary. At first i thought he forgot but when I crawled into his bed this morning with nothing but panties on ....and socks (HEY! I was cold) I stared at him and he grinned and went "happy annivesary, baby...and the rest is all moans and groans, baby!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 18, 2006)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh good for you honey! ahah an im happy to hear you had a nice celebration!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 18, 2006)

How cute, congratulations on your aniversary!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 18, 2006)

that's awesome, congrats!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

Aww, that's sweet! Congrats to you both!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2006)

aaawwwwwwww...congrats sweetie


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks! I am shocked we made it this far considering that I never had a relationship past 1 month...or less


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats to you! I wish you many more anniversaries!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats to you! I wish you many more anniversaries! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice



Hope you have tons more


----------



## lynnda (Oct 19, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Oct 19, 2006)

Congradulations. I hope it gets better and better.

You know thats cool because today is a year and a half for me and my bf. April 18th for you?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 19, 2006)

March 18th. Congrats! I hope you have many more.

wow..I just counted..sheesh...that means it was our 7th..how messed up is that? and we both dont know..Have to remind him...


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow..I just counted..sheesh...that means it was our 7th..how messed up is that? and we both dont know..Have to remind him... hehe no worries!!!! lord knows I've done it several times.



Congratulations and I wish you many more anniversaries!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

awwwwwww, congrats!!!!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay! Congratulations on your _7_ month anniversary! Hahahaha!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 21, 2006)

In my culture,arranged marriage is very common.Since my r/ship before didnt work, i agreed wt my parents choice althou ive been very rebellious towards arranged one lolz!

Here, aftr u have meet them either in personally or with family meeting, the couple will go on courting for bt 6 months n plus n if the guy feels it's working, he will propose like "so shall we take a step further' sumthing like dat.But not on his knees.My fiance had mentioned abt tiz thru mails (He's in UK n im in Malaysia)n even fon calls. I'm okie wt it n he's coming down to meet me in decembre for 2nd time(first time meeting WUS HORRIBLE lolz!)Oh yea bt the engagement,i wud like to ask ya ladies.Normally we will 2 rings only rt?one for engagement n wedding? My fiance's family came down to see me few months back n give me a Chopard diamond ring!!holy cow!! N now my fiance is coming down for the official engagement which is gonna be in Decembre.So wat his family did is a pre-engagement izit?have tis happen before?Lolz we called it 'advance booking' for me


----------



## Andi (Oct 21, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!! Every new anniversary with your man makes you tons happier, so I wish you many many more to come!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 21, 2006)

Thankks ladies! and happy sweetest day to you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sooo happy for you....


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay, congrats...that is so awesome!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 21, 2006)

Happy Anniversary! This past August was me and Nick's 3-year but we BOTH forgot! And usually I'm the one that is like obsessed with anniversaries lol. Oops - I realized like 2 weeks later. Oh well...it's only #3


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 26, 2006)

Awesome! Congratulations!

Hehe, now that's what I call a very "hot" anniversary! Woot!


----------

